# A plug for Linda's Pantry.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I hope this is okay to do. There's a delightful lady named Linda who has a wonderful you tube channel. She has almost 400 videos on all kinds of food prepping topics, including canning, dehydrating, solar cooking and pantry storage. 

I highly recommend her and hope you might give her a visit.

I do not know her personally, but I thought some of you might enjoy what she has to share.  

255sage Linda's Pantry - YouTube


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, looks interesting!


----------

